# Any clarinet players here?



## Superce

I do study this beautiful instrument! any one else?


----------



## oistrach13

I've thought about taking it up, but I only have the time and money for one instrument, and I decided that would be violin. (my entry exam is next month  )

speaking of the clarinet. if anybody has real player, I have some of the weirdest clarinet playing you'll ever hear. anybody interested pm me.


----------



## baroque flute

I am interested in the clarinet (and I learned some things about it when I studied orchestration), but I don't have one or play it at all. But yes, it is a beautiful instrument!


----------



## oistrach13

what kind of clarinet are you learning?

I suppose a B-flat boehm?


----------



## oistrach13

any body care for a discussion of boehm vs. oehler?

I am no authority on the subject because I never touched a clarinet myself.

however, I have heard a boehm, and was not very impressed with the tone (although the player was not professional, it could be his fault), however, I heard an albert, in an old recording, by an old turkish play (turkish=>doesn't care much for tone), it blew me away, even a person who was not classically trained in clarinet, and had no great interest in cultivating beautiful tone, sounded marvellously close to a human voice, on a simple albert clarinet, which could not be of the highest quality.

any experiences on the subject?


----------



## Daniel

I am also not an expert in this field, but i guess it depends on the repertoie you are playing. Maybe you can't get with one marque baroque elegance but with this clarinet there will be no chance in the fantastic romantique concertos.


----------



## killimengri

> _Originally posted by Superce_@Aug 21 2004, 04:34 PM
> *
> I do study this beautiful instrument! any one else?
> [snapback]1596[/snapback]​*


I used to play ~ Bb & A (B & H wooden Edgewares) & Bb bass (Noblet) ~ boehm, though I have played on simple system. Not played for 20 years now.


----------



## Quaverion

I want to start to learn the sackbut as a secondary instrument.


----------



## Bassoonist Student

Killimengri,

I have been play Clarinet before I think it was last year and yes I agree with someone " beautiful instrument. My used Clarinet is Odessey < I can't spelling> it was very nice and I decided it is problem with emborchure with me because I play Bassoon. 

Martin



killimengri said:


> I used to play ~ Bb & A (B & H wooden Edgewares) & Bb bass (Noblet) ~ boehm, though I have played on simple system. Not played for 20 years now.


----------



## karlhenning

I play ... and am writing a new piece for clarinet solo, mostly because our trio had a recital date which was changed without our consent 

Cheers,
~Karl


----------



## Daniel

What kind of Trio are you in?


----------



## karlhenning

Clarinet/violin/piano.

Cheers,
~Karl


----------



## Bassoonist Student

*Clarinet*

*Hallo everyone, *

*I have to decided to quit Clarinet .................I know it is lovely instrument woodwind. I have to sell Clarinet for £50 for that, I know that. I have to concentrate on Bassoon. *

*Thank you*

*Martyn*


----------



## Bassoonist Student

*Hi again , *

*I decide I come back and play Clarinet for fun, heheheh Sorry waste your time. I know you are curious about me while I decide and choose not comfortable or uncomfortable.*

*Sorry Guys.*

*Cheers, Martyn*


----------



## karlhenning

My recital has been re-scheduled for Tuesday, 24 January 06; I'll be playing _*Studies in Impermanence*_.

Cheers,
~Karl


----------



## 4/4player

Hello, Fellow Clarinettists! 

Even though Im almost 15 years old, I play the clarinet! Bb clarinet to be exact. I've been playing it for 2 years now and I use a vadoren(france) E11 intermediate model...The clarinet sounds so good with many *personalites*(depending on the music piece being performed). It's also a very versatile instrument with jazz and classical. But then again...Im going to have to learn at least all of the instruments in the orchestra if I want to be a conductor when I go to college.....Anway, I look forward to meeting you all wonderful musicians! 

4/4player

P.S Musicians will rule the world someday!!!


----------



## JfW

oistrach13 said:


> I've thought about taking it up, but I only have the time and money for one instrument, and I decided that would be violin. (my entry exam is next month  )
> 
> speaking of the clarinet. if anybody has real player, I have some of the weirdest clarinet playing you'll ever hear. anybody interested pm me.


Though this is 28 months old, I'll comment that clarinet is quite cheap to get into if you're looking for a simple and competent instrument. It would probably be less than two hundred dollars to pick up a student model and have it serviced.


----------



## 4/4player

Yes, I agree(<----clarinet player myself)... though it may hard at first as a beginner,hehe.
I'd say start with a plastic model from Yamaha(good for beginners)..=)
If you start playing the clarinet, tell me right away!,lol=)

4/4player


----------



## robert newman

Yes, I know the clarinet. Any particular questions ?
Regards


----------



## 4/4player

Robert, I do have a question....I currently play a E11 buffet clarinet...with a B45 Vandoren mouthpiece..should I upgrade to a 5RVLyre Vandoren Mouthpiece? Thanks!
4/4player


----------



## Gadi22

Hi everyone,

I'm a clarinetist from jerusalem, learning at the academy there,
and just joined this forum so I hope to meet you all. =)

About the subject of money in clarinet playing, it's maybe true that it's not very expensive but it's pretty expensive to stay with it.
Counting all the repairs, reeds and taking care of it. And at the end if you become a professional you have to take care of 3-4 clarinets in your possession. (2 Bs + 1 A and maybe 1 Eb)

So at the end it cost a big amount of money. (at least for me...)


----------



## robert newman

Sorry I took so long to answer this question. Wow, you have a Buffet clarinet ! That's a real treasure as I'm sure you know. Mouthpieces are always a personal decision (as are reeds). Can't help there. Sorry. 

Robert


----------



## Gadi22

It's funny... I started with a 5RV Lyre and now after 10 years I'm with a B45 that I'm really happy with. It has really a beautiful "dark" and deep sound.
So as you see it's very personal... (what reeds do you play with?)

But why do you only think about this one, there are so much mouthpiece by Vandoren all the M series are very very good. you should try.


----------



## 4/4player

Wow! Gadi! A soon be to professional clarinetist... I would follow the same path..but I would like to become a conductor...hehe=)

I use 3 1/2 --4 Reeds....

Though, 3 1/2 reeds are better to play on my B45...At least for me...
4/4player


----------



## Harmonie

I started playing a few years back, but personally I never really got into it. If you counted out the flute, it'd be my least favorite woodwind.

I don't know, it just never had that "spark" in it for me. It's a cool instrument, and I love the way it sounds, but it just doesn't appeal to me in playing it.

...or it could just be that my clarinet sucks, because it has the worst tone ever in the higher register, I don't know if it's me. -_-


----------



## CostaSimpson

Clarinet Players!
I'm 14 and have been playing clarinet for 3 years. I picked it up when I was eleven and started taking lessons. Apparently practising like crazy does work, and I am booked in for my ABRSM Grade 8 at the end of this year. I was wondering what age people were doing what exams? And does anyone else have massive problems with reeds? Finding a good reed for me is nigh impossible. I currently use a Yamaha YCL-45 with a Vandoren B-45 mouthpiece. I have been shopping round for reeds, and am currently using Vandoren Classic 3.5, or a 56 Rue Lepic Vandoren 4/3.5. Any one else in the same boat(or ocean!)


----------



## gmubandgeek

CostaSimpson said:


> Clarinet Players!
> I'm 14 and have been playing clarinet for 3 years. I picked it up when I was eleven and started taking lessons. Apparently practising like crazy does work, and I am booked in for my ABRSM Grade 8 at the end of this year. I was wondering what age people were doing what exams? And does anyone else have massive problems with reeds? Finding a good reed for me is nigh impossible. I currently use a Yamaha YCL-45 with a Vandoren B-45 mouthpiece. I have been shopping round for reeds, and am currently using Vandoren Classic 3.5, or a 56 Rue Lepic Vandoren 4/3.5. Any one else in the same boat(or ocean!)


Absolutely. I'm currently in my third year in university on clarinet and still to this day I have problems with reeds. I play on Vandoran v12 and even after I sand them I'm still never convinced that I have it right. But I learn to deal. I'm playing a Buffet R-13.


----------



## prettyhippo

HI! I played the clarinet for eight years in the school band, but I stopped playing once I graduated high school. I had a hard time loving the instrument because at my school, it was kind of the awkward instrument. Like if instruments played kickball, the clarinet would be picked last for a team. But now that I'm in college, I'm beginning to realize how the clarinet is much more popular than I realized. I kind of miss it.


----------



## clavichorder

Just getting started on mine again, after years of self teaching in middle school band, with a real teacher this time and real repertoire and experience on the keyboard and alto recorder.


----------



## madclarinetist

This is so late but yas i am here lets go clarinets


----------



## Pugg

Madi Childs said:


> This is so late but yas i am here lets go clarinets


Most of poster are no longer active, I wish I could play though.


----------



## meister

I need fingering recommendation on a couple of pieces, Schubert's Shepherd of the Rock and Weber's adagio, 2nd mov of first Clarinet Concerto. I don't have a teacher. Who can help, please?


----------



## Larkenfield

I started out young on clarinet playing the classics in an orchestra and loved it. It's a hard instrument to play in tune, sometimes sounding slightly flat by even the best players, and I'm always noticing the intonation of those playing in an orchestra. Most of them have beautiful sounds and are playing a French Buffet. The instrument has a very concentrated sound and I enjoy it as a solo instrument. Mahler wrote a lot for the high E flat clarinet, and what Stravinsky wrote for the bass clarinet in the Rite of Spring I also find memorable. I would consider Martin Fröst as the reigning virtuoso on the instrument. He can do virtually anything, has a warm and gorgeous sound, is technically flawless and daring. He also has the ability to do circular breathing, which is not easy to master.


----------



## LarryShone

I got my first clarinet yesterday. Boy are they hard to play! Turns out the mouthpiece is bad and I hope to get that sorted. I'm also full of cold with a chesty cough so I can't get a full blow at the moment.


----------



## Harrison Clark

I used to play clarinet but I soon switched to trumpet because I preferred the sound better


----------



## TMHeimer

Started in 1963 in elementary school & joined the AFM musician's union in '73 to play professionally (quit AFM 2008 due to the collapse of the Music Perf. Trust Fund). Have played extensively in bands & orchestras and as soloist. Taught Band 19 years. My full bio is on LinkedIn. Recently (2018) had my method book published (check my profile).


----------

